# M&P Color Fade Issue



## Splashbombs17 (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi everyone! I've been making soaps for a few months. I made a soap for a baby shower. I've attached a picture. The top of the soap is a clear glycerin base and I used mica powder to color it. It was a beautiful dark blue, as you can see. Two weeks later, the color has completely faded and disappeared and they have all turned clear! I've searched all over and have NO clue what is causing this. Any ideas, suggestions or help is greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kittish (Sep 12, 2017)

Where did you get the mica that you used? Not all micas are good for using in soap, even MP. If it was colored with an FD&C dye or lake, the alkaline environment of the soap might have killed it.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 13, 2017)

I agree with Kittish, What kind and where it came from and was it designed for Soapamaking.  Some ingredients in some micas either morph or disappear due to the ph.


----------



## Splashbombs17 (Sep 13, 2017)

Kittish said:


> Where did you get the mica that you used? Not all micas are good for using in soap, even MP. If it was colored with an FD&C dye or lake, the alkaline environment of the soap might have killed it.



The brand is Crafter's Choice. Is there a way to tell if it will morph before using it?


----------



## Kittish (Sep 13, 2017)

Just the brand name doesn't help much. What exact product did you use? They have micas for cosmetics and other uses as well as for soaps. You want to check the product information (if it's not on the packaging, look on line) and use products that are soap stable. Also, looking at the ingredient list can be a clue. If it includes any FD&C listings, it's probably not soap stable (unless the packaging states specifically that it is).


----------



## Splashbombs17 (Sep 13, 2017)

Kittish said:


> Just the brand name doesn't help much. What exact product did you use? They have micas for cosmetics and other uses as well as for soaps. You want to check the product information (if it's not on the packaging, look on line) and use products that are soap stable. Also, looking at the ingredient list can be a clue. If it includes any FD&C listings, it's probably not soap stable (unless the packaging states specifically that it is).


Ok thank you. I use cosmetic grade mica powders. No FD&C is listed in the ingredient/product information. Here are the ingredients: Titanium Dioxide, Mica, Iron Oxide, Ultramarine Blue


----------



## Kittish (Sep 13, 2017)

Cosmetic grade is NOT the same as soap stable. Cosmetic grade only means it's safe to use on the skin (technically speaking, micas formulated for use specifically in soap are also 'cosmetic grade'). So, look for 'soap stable' in the product information.


----------



## Splashbombs17 (Sep 13, 2017)

That is great information! Thank you so much.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 13, 2017)

Yes, actually cosmetic grade I think (correct me if I am wrong), are more like for eye shadow and stuff. Micas need to be soap safe, and not necessarily cosmetic grade to use in soap.

The good news is that you can remelt it! And redo your whole design. Make sure you put sarah wrap in your container at the top to keep the moisture of the soap.

I know some here will have issue with what I am about to tell you, but I would get at Michaels or hobby lobby the non bleeding (glycerin base) colors that come in little bottles for your project Michele's has a 50%off coupon this week!) . They are very stable in MP. The other color for MP I like is the blocks sold by BB.


I am not a huge fan of the store you mentioned, the products I have bought do not meet the quality I usually expect.


----------



## Splashbombs17 (Sep 14, 2017)

I have not been a fan of those micas either and won't be repurchasing them. This is helpful info! Thank you so much.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Sep 24, 2017)

Splashbombs17 said:


> The brand is Crafter's Choice.


That's WSP's brand, isn't it???

ETA: Those are really cute soaps -- even after the fade!


----------



## Splashbombs17 (Sep 25, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> That's WSP's brand, isn't it???
> 
> Yep it is.
> 
> ETA: Those are really cute soaps -- even after the fade!


 Thank you! The new ones turned out even cuter.


----------

